# mp3 conversion to ipod compatable



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

I have some mp3 files that a friend wanted on her ipod...can files be converted from mp3 to itunes?
Jen


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I think so yes.  Just try it... no hard can be done. :grin: 

Mikey.


----------



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

Any idea if there is certain program I need to use to do it?
Jen


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Just plug the Ipod into your computer, wait for the computer to recognize it, a window will come up. Choose to view them in a folder.

Then just drag them from your .mp3 folder to the correct folder on the Ipod.


----------



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

That does not convert them. ipods will not play mp3 songs...I needed to see if there is a possible way to convert them to itunes.
Jen


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

What? That is the most craziest thing I have ever heard. The Ipod is an .mp3 player!


----------



## jchumphrey (Feb 6, 2007)

I am just going by what my friend said and when her son put regular mp3 songs on his ipod they did not show up on the ipod when he uplugged it from the computer. When I bought my regular mp3 player the guy at best buy said for ipods you had to purchase actual itunes from the itunes site so I assumed that regular mp3 files I had on my computer would not transfer over to an ipod. I may get the ipod from her and play with it and see if I can get the mp3 files to show up on it. 
Jen


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

It damn well should show up. :grin: Otherwise Apple have lied to about 6 billion people. :grin:

Mikey.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can import MP3 files into iTunes, then sync with the iPod . . I do it all the time. It will even pick up the alblum cover and details of the song


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

jchumphrey said:


> the guy at best buy said for ipods you had to purchase actual itunes from the itunes site Jen


GeekDog strikes again ! ! !


----------



## brinnis (Dec 1, 2007)

if you dont think .mp3 files will work (which they do) you can put them in itunes then right click on them and click 'Convert to AAC files' and then they will be put into the ipod AAC format that will always work on ipods. MP3 files do work though, pretty straightforward!


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Ipods use AAC format. In Itunes, it is easy to convert your selection between .mp3 and AAC, it's like one or two clicks. Other programs can do this but Itunes is easy for people.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

There is no need to convert . . just import the MP3 files into Itunes and sinc . . .


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Drag and drop into Itunes. Thats the first I've heard that mp3's won't work on the ipod....Apple is liar!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Baldie559 said:


> Drag and drop into Itunes. Thats the first I've heard that mp3's won't work on the ipod....Apple is liar!!!











Not true . . Ipod will play mp3s fine . .


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

HAHA, yes this is commonly misunderstood. IPODS = MP3 PLAYERS. They are not some kind of special device. I love it when people say "its not an mp3 player, its an ipod". I hate apple for this very reason haha. The only thing different is...ITS NOT DRAG AND DROP! Which is why I purged the Apple OS on my ipod and installed ROCKBOX (open source player os). Drag and Drop FTW, BAI BAI ITUNES!

Just import MP3's into itunes, and if they aren't mp3s...itunes will usually convert them for you (with your consent of course). If you are having trouble with other types of audio files and itunes doesn't even offer conversion...there is software that will do it. (i.e. ImTOO) ~ pretty popular and I like it a lot..I mainly use it to convert dvds to mp4, etc. They have a lot of different apps.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

simpswr said:


> Not true . . Ipod will play mp3s fine . .


haha..I know. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## dragon_king (Dec 19, 2007)

jchumphrey said:


> I have some mp3 files that a friend wanted on her ipod...can files be converted from mp3 to itunes?
> Jen


I think yes. Plug your ipod to your PC.


----------



## Mxopre (Dec 25, 2007)

Why not to use converter? There are a lot os powerful softwears. I use this one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Why would you convert something that will play on the iPod as is?????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

MP3 files will indeed play on the iPod as simpswr states, so I don't see what the conversion is going to accomplish. :smile:


----------

